# Still Snowin' VT 4/9



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Upper elevations should have about 24" by thursday.




























VTRANS Ap Gap(RT17) 4/9/12


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

You luck dogg! I'm still hopping for one last storm here.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

maverjohn;1473127 said:


> You luck dogg! I'm still hopping for one last storm here.


 In NOVEMBER


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL, Anything can happen with the year we've had, It did snow here today, put only for about 30mins, to warm to stick.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

that looks like sugarbush??

we were mowing that week


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I was up that week for a funeral in the Clarendon area. I couldn't believe I seen snow. It went from 60 and sunny in CT to 30's and snowing.


----------

